# Killington 4/22/14



## reefer (Apr 23, 2014)

Killington 4/22/14
Spring like temps and conditions with overcast skies


Finally got a day to myself and got out there. Very unfortunate low day count this year.  Had some quality days but not enough. I will never let life get so busy again during ski season………..
Glad I went because K was awesome. Plenty of variety for this late! East Fall, Double-Dipper, Downdraft and Escapade were all great up top. Ovation, Superstar, Skylark and Bittersweet were all great off the Supe. Soft bumps could be found everywhere. Didn’t check out Mouse Trap. I see the Gondi is closed today. The Cascade run out was hurting. Sounds like they want to open it again, hopefully for Friday because I plan on going up again. Plenty of snow on all the trails I mentioned except one spot on Lower Ovation. Skied 10-3 when the sprinkles started. Couldn’t have taken another run………………………


----------



## Glenn (Apr 23, 2014)

That's good coverage for late April.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2014)

Excellent coverage. I've been out of the loop for a bit, did they set a closing date yet?


----------



## powhunter (Apr 23, 2014)

Nice report Reef...Monday was pretty good too,,Post up if ur going Friday,,might have to burn a vaca day


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaysunn (Apr 23, 2014)

Sweet reefer, report looks awesome.


----------



## steamboat1 (Apr 23, 2014)

Nick said:


> Excellent coverage. I've been out of the loop for a bit, did they set a closing date yet?



From the horses mouth.

Mike S wrote:

Superstar – will stay open as long as possible.   To me this means, if  we can still charge guests for skiing, then we will stay open.  If you  have to walk through three water bars and the experience is not  something we can charge for, it is time to close.  We followed this plan  last year (and gave free skiing the last day since walking was  required).


----------



## steamboat1 (Apr 23, 2014)

reefer said:


> I see the Gondi is closed today.



And tomorrow according to K's conditions report.

I'll be heading up later this afternoon & plan on skiing tomorrow & Fri.


----------



## reefer (Apr 24, 2014)

powhunter said:


> Nice report Reef...Monday was pretty good too,,Post up if ur going Friday,,might have to burn a vaca day
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Definitely going tomorrow (Friday). Weather looks sweet and the K1 is scheduled to be open!


----------



## Tin (Apr 24, 2014)

The Superstar Glacier looks to be in great shape.


----------

